# Does my fish need a Lithium??



## ila (Feb 24, 2005)

Meet Farfel. He's my third try at keeping a betta. The first two (aptly named Peacock and Tardly) each died within three days of my bringing them home. (I think I didn't treat their water sufficiently.) Anyway, after a year, I've decided to give it another go.

Farfel seems very, very active, not that I have much of a basis for comparison. He actually thrashed about so much that he moved a marble in his bowl. He seems to come to the surface and go psycho for a minute or two. After that, he swims around rather quickly. Then he goes spazzy psycho again. After a short while, he just hangs out motionless. Then it starts all over again. Maybe he's manic and needs a lithium.

I fed him about 6 pellets. He'd swallow two of them and then spit one of them out again. Then he swallowed it back. Twice, he spit out a pellet and never re-swallowed it, though. He's a very weird fish.

Anyone have any insight on what in blazes is going on inside this fish's little head?


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2005)

Almost all bettas are like that when you move them to a new home. He will probably settle down after a few days.
Make sure you condition the water and let it sit for a few days so that the chlorine inside the water will evaporate. Your first 2 fishs probably died because you didn't age the water.
Maybe the pellets you are feeding to Farfel is a little too big. Try breaking them into smaller pieces that fits into Farfel's mouth.


----------



## ila (Feb 24, 2005)

Thank you for your reply. I didn't age the water. I thought that if I put the "instant" conditioner into the water and let it come to room temperature, that I was doing enough. Now I think I should keep a gallon of tap water on the counter for a week before every water change.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

adding conditioner (chlor-out, aquasafe) IS enough... thats all I do when I do water changes and my fish are fine... letting it sit 24-48hrs is the same as adding conditioner. 

Hes prob just not used to his new house. He'll be fine, some are more active than others. Also I would only feed 2-3 pellets not 6. They have stomachs the size of their eye so they cant eat too much. If you want feed him 2 pellets twice a day or once a day pellets then a feeding of bloodworms at night. Some people only feed their bettas every other day or even go a week. When you feed too much and he doesnt eat it it fouls the water faster. 

How big is this bowl? 1 gallon ? 2 Gallons? When i kept my betta in a bowl I used half distilled and half tap/spring and he lived the longest of them all.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Your better off keeping the water on the counter for a week. Some water can take a big PH swing once it has set .


RC


----------

